# Enable Closed Captioning feature in TiVoToGo transferred media



## Alukor (Apr 22, 2006)

I am aware that it's already brought up in the past, but I am not sure if it's being worked on.

For the sake of deaf and hard of hearing community as well as general audience who want to use the feature, it is of great importance to have all existing features on television to be offered in same way in PC applications to view the tivo shows transferred from DVR to PC. 

If there is not a feature in common television set present in transferred show, that it would make the viewing recorded shows on laptop less pleasant to some people. Should we be forced to sit and watch the shows on TV to take full advantage of TiVo DVR? I don't think so.

I know this may sound like a ranting, but I urge all to consider the usefulness of having closed captioning feature to be in working order on transferred recordings. 

Thanks.


----------

